# Contact details



## mtre9209 (Apr 10, 2011)

How do I change my contact email on my account???


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mtre9209* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to the site.  I hope you got your question answered


----------



## waynecross88 (Apr 13, 2011)

best of luck


----------

